# Duplex recep. one for AC, one for an antenna



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, and it's polarized!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I run across them from time to time. Despite the fact that they have the old H&H art deco type pattern on the face that was popular in the late 30's and early 40's, most of the one's I've found I feel were installed in the 1950's.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, this house was built early fifty's, all still origional devices, no ground.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I was gonna say, I'd like one in almond please... :whistling2:
Is there a Decora version? :thumbup:


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

want to have some fun,go ask "the guy at home depot" if he has a replacement.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

tpr said:


> want to have some fun,go ask "the guy at home depot" if he has a replacement.


When I travel and find an OLD hardware store - I like to dig through the electrical shelves, into the back of the bins, looking for these vintage gems.


----------



## highvolt62 (Jan 15, 2008)

saw one of these yesterday, tried to convince the apprentice to go find a male plug to fit it


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool pics, but how did you get the slide show effect?



MDShunk said:


> I run across them from time to time. Despite the fact that they have the old H&H art deco type pattern on the face that was popular in the late 30's and early 40's, most of the one's I've found I feel were installed in the 1950's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't remember where I found this, but I stumbled across it tonight:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Posted in another section and was going to put up some pictures in there of some push button switches. I can't find my camera and here you guys go with the side shows!:blink:


----------



## fishtape (Jul 11, 2008)

Never seen one of those devices. What does the top part of the duplex do or better yet where are these devices used??? Thanks


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

Top connection on the top part of duplex was connected to a long wire antenna for an AM and/or Shortwave radio. Bottom connection on the top part was to ground (perhaps a driven ground rod). This was back when AM and SW listening was serious.

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## frankwell (Mar 22, 2012)

*Combination Antenna 110v outlet*

Found one of these in a living room gut job off 16th St NW Washington DC
Had a twisted pair going to a similar outlet in the 2nd floor hallway which then headed to the attic.
Still lots of this old stuff in DC houses.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Just wait until people are saying what the heck are these plugs? (the new USB combo)


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I run across them from time to time. Despite the fact that they have the old H&H art deco type pattern on the face that was popular in the late 30's and early 40's, most of the one's I've found I feel were installed in the 1950's.


I saw four new-old stock duplex recepticals in a thrift today. They're Arrow H&H with the same deco styling. They wanted a buck a piece for them.
It struck me as strange, that all the wiring devices that were installed in late 40's, early 50's, new construction, all seemed to be brown. Even on a light colored wall. White plates and brown devices. :001_huh:


----------

